# New To Forum



## navycranes (May 29, 2008)

Hello:

Just wanted to say hi to everyone. We just got our new outback. Looking forward to learning all the tips and tricks about this RV.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

Congrats on the new trailer!! Where are you from?

Cristy


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers! Glad you're here!!


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

WELCOME to OUTBACKERS, enjoy this site and have a great time w/ the new trailer.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com









Kos


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Welcome!







Lots of good camping tips and trick and stories here! You will love it! Congrats on becoming an Outbacker!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

WELCOME and CONGRATS on the new OB!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*YAHOO!!!

Welcome to the best (not so) little site in cyberspace!!!*


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome!









Glad to have you aboard.

Enjoy the OB and memory making.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

[sup]HOWDY YALL!![/sup]


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi navycranes


















AND Congrats on your new Outback!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Welcome aboard! This is a great site for advice and the gatherings are always a lot of fun! Glad you found the site!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome and Congrats on the new Outback


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the Outback addition to the family. Second I want to personally extend a welcome to Outbackers. Glad to have you on board.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

welcome!!!!!!! your in the right place


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello All!

We just purchased our new 2009 Outback 250RS this weekend at the Hershey, PA camping show. Prior to purchising our new travel trailer, we had a Coleman pop-up (Shenandoah) since '91. We are really excited about getting out in our new trailer and meeting other Outbackers. Our new trailer is currently being built and expect delivery anywhere from 3-10 weeks.

Donna and I live south of Lancaster in a small town called Holtwood. We are empty nesters that are looking forward to doing lots of camping in our new trailer! We look forward to reading your forums and also sharing some of our adventures with you.

Rick


----------

